# Gebirgetaugliche Schuhe und Flatpedal?



## BikerRT (25. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre ein CUBE AMS 125 und hab mir da Flatpedale draufgepackt. Bisher bin ich mit Turnschuhen oder Skaterschuhen gefahren. Da ich aber nun auch hin und wieder ins Gebirge gehe zum Biken, habe ich festgestellt, dass im Alpinen Gelände Turnschuhe einfach nicht so doll sind, wg. Gripp und so auf Geröll, Kies usw. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit geeignetem Schuhwerk? Ich habe mir schon überlegt, leichte Trekking-Halbschuhe zu kaufen o.ä. nur stelle ich mir die Frage, wie das Stollenprofil auf Flatpedale ist. weil wenn da wo im Profil eine Lücke ist gerade ein Pin des Pedals sich befindet, hat der Pin keine Sinn. (hoffe hab mich gut genug ausgedrückt)

Hab auch schon Bikeschuhe gesehen, die wie Trekkingschuhe aussehen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## luki37 (25. August 2009)

Ich benutze für den gleichen Einsatzzweck den Impact von fiveten. Die Sohle hat enormen Grip auf Fels, ich mache damit auch Touren mit langen Tragepassagen in felsigem und steilem Gelände. Allerdings ist der Schuh tief geschnitten und deshalb der Knöchelhalt nicht ganz optimal. Gibts allerdings auch als höhere Version...



Erfahrungsgemäss eignen sich aber fast alle Trekkingschuhe welche kein zu grobes Profil haben. Eine sehr harte Sohle ist auch eher schlecht für guten Grip auf den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminfle (25. August 2009)

Hallo

Eine gute Wahl ist sicher der Shimano MS-90 http://www.veloplus.ch/Premium/Schuhe/SH-MT90BikeSchuhevonSHIMANO.aspx

Für härtere Sachen auch das hier http://www.newrada.ch/bike_hike.php 

Gruss, Armin


----------



## jan84 (26. August 2009)

luki37 schrieb:


> Ich benutze für den gleichen Einsatzzweck den Impact von fiveten. Die Sohle hat enormen Grip auf Fels, ich mache damit auch Touren mit langen Tragepassagen in felsigem und steilem Gelände. Allerdings ist der Schuh tief geschnitten und deshalb der Knöchelhalt nicht ganz optimal. Gibts allerdings auch als höhere Version...
> [...]



Funktioniert hervorragend. Hab mit fast allen Schuhen beim langen laufen (>3-4 Stunden) früher oder später Probleme, das ging mit den Impacts (auch die niedrigen) für mich überraschenderweise Problemlos. Grip auf Fels und im Geröll ist gut, stabilität ist auch super. Meine mich zu entsinnen irgendwo auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass FiveTen ursprünglich vA Kletterschuhe hergestellt hat, das kommt dann schon bissle durch . 
Kann allerdings nichts dazu sagen wies bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter aussieht. Grip wird vermutlich auch vergleichsweise gut sein, aber es sifft halt schon deutlich von oben in die Schuhe rein. Wie schnell sie trocknen kann ich auch nicht sagen, evtl. ist man hier mit nem leichten Wanderschuh besser beraten. Ich meine im Hochtouren-Foto thread wird immer mal wieder am rande über die Schuhe diskutiert, da mal reinschauen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Absteiger (26. August 2009)

würd auch zum fiveten impact raten, bombenhalt auf m pedal und auf stein/felsuntergrund ist der auch nicht ohne (das sohlenmaterial kommt aus dem klettersport)!


----------



## flyingscot (26. August 2009)

Absteiger schrieb:


> würd auch zum fiveten impact raten, bombenhalt auf m pedal und auf stein/felsuntergrund ist der auch nicht ohne (das sohlenmaterial kommt aus dem klettersport)!



Nur bei Matsch setzt sich die Sohle recht schnell zu und reinigt sich kaum selber. Dann wirds ziemlich rutschig...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. August 2009)

arminfle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine gute Wahl ist sicher der Shimano MS-90 http://www.veloplus.ch/Premium/Schuhe/SH-MT90BikeSchuhevonSHIMANO.aspx
> 
> ...



aber das sind doch alles clickie-schuhe. es geht doch um flatpadels!


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...Impacts...FiveTen ...Kann allerdings nichts dazu sagen wies bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter aussieht. ...


So lange die Bedingungen trocken sind ist alles gut, Sohlentechnisch auch bei Nässe, aber die Schuhe brauchen elendig lange um wieder zu trocknen und die Nähte sind nicht besonders robust, meiner ist noch nicht oft getragen und die Nähte gehen am Vorderfuss schon auf.

Am besten einen guten Wander-Treckingschuh mit möglichst glatter (also ebener) Sohle anschaffen wo die Pins greifen können, die SH-MT90 sind sehr gut aber auch nicht für Flats, in der groben Sohle finden die Pins auch nur mässigen Halt.
Ich habe den Idealen Schuh noch nicht gefunden.

Weiter Infos
*Schuhtipp von den Bike&Hike Litevillern*
Habe da mal was für alle Hochtourenbiker
Evolv Maximus


----------



## Sera (26. August 2009)

Ich war einige Zeit auf der Suche nach Schuhen für meine Flatpedale, die nicht wie Skaterschuhe aussehen. Letzendlich habe ich mir dann Trekking Schuhe von Salomon ( diese ) geholt und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden. Trotz der etwas groberen Sohle ist der Halt auf den Pedalen gut und Laufen ist auch ohne Prbleme damit möglich. Zudem waren sie recht günstig (Ausverkauf)


----------



## petzl (26. August 2009)

Die Fivetens benutze ich in den Bergen nur bei trockenen Bedingungen. Sobald es nass wird, oder Schnee ins Spiel kommt, taugt der Schuh zum Gehen überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich rutsche dann nur noch rum. Ich habe mir von Hanwag einen leichten Wanderstiefel geholt und damit komme ich super zurecht. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass die Sohle viele gerade Stellen hat, dann darf das Profil auch gröber sein. Selbst mit meinen Hochtourenschuhen habe ich einen sehr sehr guten Grip auf den Flats, da diese zwar recht grobe, aber dafür rießige, ebene Stollen haben. Schlecht sind Sohlen mit vielen kleinen, abgerundeten Stollen. Da greifen die Pins überhaupt nicht. 

Am besten gehst mal in einen Outdoorladen und probierst ein paar Stiefel. Jeder Fuß ist unterschiedlich und ums probieren kommst eh nicht rum.


----------



## tiredjoe (26. August 2009)

Ich werfe mal den Five Ten Camp Four in die Runde. http://fiveten.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=117
Hat sich bei mir als guter Kompromiss für mehrtägige Alpentouren mit größeren Schiebe-/Tragepassagen bewährt.

Pros:
+ Grip und Stand auf Flats
+ Sohle ausreichend steif (für meinen Geschmack)
+ läuft sich gut auf Wegen und Steigen
+ guter Fersenschutz (für einen Halbschuh)
+ Gewicht 
+ trocknet schnell
+ angenehmer Tritt am Rad (da kein Schaft)

Cons:
- eingeschränkte Regenfestigkeit
- eingeschränkte Hochtourentauglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (26. August 2009)

Der Schuh http://www.salomonsports.com/de/#/footwear/footwear/hiking/3d-fastpacker-mid-gtx09 hat sich bei mir  gut bewährt. 
Als nächstes probier ich den:





Inov-8 verwendent eine extrem klebrige Gummimischung (ich hab nen Trailrunningschuh von denen, der klebt enorm gut am Fels). Außerdem ist der Schuh sehr leicht. sub 800g das Paar! Die große Frage ist allerdings wie steif die Sohle bei dem Modell ist. Grundsätzlich bauen die sehr flexible Sohlen um möglichst viel Gefühl für den Untergrund zu entwickeln.​


----------



## frorider (30. August 2009)

Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert: Gandalf von La Sportiva. Sehr toller Schuh!


----------



## jan84 (14. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> [...]
> Kann allerdings nichts dazu sagen wies bei wirklich schlechtem Wetter aussieht. Grip wird vermutlich auch vergleichsweise gut sein, aber es sifft halt schon deutlich von oben in die Schuhe rein. Wie schnell sie trocknen kann ich auch nicht sagen, [...]
> grüße,
> Jan



Um die Erfahrung mal zu ergänzen:
Grip im Schlamm / nassen lehmigen Böden ist merklich schlechter als bei meinen Wander-/Trekkingschuhen (Jack Wolfskin irgendwas), da fehlts dann einfach an Profil. Nasser Fels ist problemlos. Zum Trocknen brauchen die Schuhe recht lang. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Child3k (16. Mai 2010)

Tja - irgendwie fehlt für die Nische auch noch das perfekte Produkt. Ein Tourenschuh für Plattformpedale, heißt: Griffige Sohle mit wenig/niedrigem Profil aber hart und nicht flexibel für gute Kraftübertragung. Dabei Soll der Schuh möglichst leicht sein, gut durchlüftet und fix trocknen, sollte er mal nass werden. Für den Clickiebereich gibts sowas - für Flats eher nicht, da sucht man dann irgendnen Kompromiss ausm Trekking/Kletter/Laufschuhbereich ...


----------



## traveller23 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die MT90, super Schuhe, halten auch bei stundenlangem Regen dicht. Super Grip bei felsigen Tragepassagen (z.b. Schneebergscharte bei strömenden Regen - wenns jemand kennt).

Bin die auch im Winter mit Flats gefahren. Geht gut. Cleats waren da heraußen und die Abdeckung wie beim Kauf wieder drinnen.

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts nicht. Ein "Bergschuh" mit "glatter" Sohle macht auch wenig Sinn wenns dich dann beim Rauftragen dauernd auf die Pappn haut.


----------



## Korgano (16. Mai 2010)

Geht die Sole der MT90 bei Flats nicht kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (16. Mai 2010)

Deshalb ja auch "niedriges" Profil - und naja, bei vielen Schuhen is die Sohle einfach nich steif genug. Fahr am HT Clickies mit Quasi-Raceschuhen - so ne Sohle hätt ich gern im Schuh für die Flats


----------



## ThunderRoad (16. Mai 2010)

Ja, sowas würde ich auch nehmen. Halbschuh würde mir reichen, brauche keinen hochalpinen Treter. Aber im Moment fahr ich mit runtergelatschten Outdoor-Schuhen. Die haben durch die jetzt flache Sohle guten Grip auf dem Pedal, aber wenn ich nicht fahren kann haut's mich mit den Dingern erst richtig hin. Außerdem ist die Sohle einfach zu elastisch - unangenehm auf längeren Strecken. Ich hab zwar auch noch ein paar Shimano-SPD-Schuhe, die sind bequem und haben ein gutes Profil - nur leider überhaupt keinen Halt auf den Pedalen...


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2010)

Korgano schrieb:


> Geht die Sole der MT90 bei Flats nicht kaputt?



Das dürfte weniger das Problem sein aber durch die groben Profilblöcke und die vorgebogene Sohle ist der Grip verglichen mit 5.Ten & Co sehr bescheiden.


----------



## trixter78 (18. Mai 2010)

Hab mir vor Kurzem die 'Adidas Terrex Low' zugelegt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Einen wirklichen Vergleich zu 'richtigen' MTB-Schuhen habe ich allerdings nicht.

Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ADIDAS-Terrex-Lo...ic_Walking_Wandern_Schuhe&hash=item53e156d29f

Die sind auf jeden Fall recht leicht, stabil und griffig. Schweißfuß-Probleme gabs bisher auch nicht


----------



## andi. (27. Mai 2010)

Bin letztens fast 8 Stunden im Allgäu gewandert mit meinen FiveTen Impact.. Matsch, Felsen, bissle Klettern, ging alles wunderbar. Die Schuhe passen wie eine zweite Haut und man kann sich einfach nur auf sie verlassen.


----------



## MalibuDeo (28. Mai 2010)

hab den karver von 5 10, naja nicht zum in der wohnung anziehen geeignet... aber fürs fahren ganz gut, jedoch sitzt der bei mir nicht so optimal wie mein nike


----------



## tfrey (28. Mai 2010)

Ich habe den Scott All Moutain... Ein genialer Schuh,mit Schutz von Knöchel innen und trotzdem noch genügend Beweglichkeit, verstärkte Schuhkappen gegen Schläge sowie sehr gute Sohlen. Eignet sich auch sehr gut bei Tragpassagen, zum laufen.

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/9207/44184/all_mountain

Optisch auch gut...


----------



## player599 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich kann aj nur VANS empfehlen, die gibts in allen mÃ¶glichen styles, farben usw.. gibts auch als hitops, also mit knÃ¶chelschutz und die sohle ist einfach perfekt mit flats! und die kosten selten mehr als 60â¬ (schnÃ¼rvariante, skatervarinten sind oft teurer). ab sofort nur noch
 mit VANS!


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2010)

Fahre auch immer mit Vans Bearcat.. Grip ist echt okay und bequem sind sie auch.


----------



## frorider (12. Juni 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Tja - irgendwie fehlt für die Nische auch noch das perfekte Produkt. Ein Tourenschuh für Plattformpedale, heißt: Griffige Sohle mit wenig/niedrigem Profil aber hart und nicht flexibel für gute Kraftübertragung. Dabei Soll der Schuh möglichst leicht sein, gut durchlüftet und fix trocknen, sollte er mal nass werden. Für den Clickiebereich gibts sowas - für Flats eher nicht, da sucht man dann irgendnen Kompromiss ausm Trekking/Kletter/Laufschuhbereich ...





frorider schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert: Gandalf von La Sportiva. Sehr toller Schuh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (13. Juni 2010)

hallöchen!

die hier sollten sich auch noch gan gut auf flat pedalen machen 

http://www.salewa.de/product/mountaineering/ms-mtn-trainer-light

ansonnsten würd ich einfach mal mit bike in den outdoorladen deines vertrauens gehen und testen was das zeug hält


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. September 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Boreal Flyers zugelegt.

http://www.e-boreal.com/ing/comienzo.htm

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Im VorfuÃbereich ist viel Platz, also gut fÃ¼r eher breite FÃ¼Ãe geeignet. Bei mir die selbe GrÃ¶Ãe wie beim Fiveten Karver.

Die Verarbeitung ist tadellos. Wirkt recht robust, ist aber nicht so "schwammig" wie der karver und daher leichter und sicher nicht so elendig warm. AuÃerdem fÃ¼hlt sich die Fersenkonstruktion recht gut an. Die Vibram Friction Sohle ist nur in etwa so stark gebogen, wie die Sohle der Fivetens und auch nur leicht profiliert.
Es wird auch ein kleines FlÃ¤schchen ImprÃ¤gnierspray mitgeliefert.

In den nÃ¤chsten Tagen werde ich die Treter mal auf dem Rad testen.

Bei kletterschuhe.de kostet das Paar 109 â¬. Ist ein sehr guter Shop. Es wird immer schnell auf Mails geantwortet und die Lieferung erfolgt immer sehr flink auf Rechnung per DPD.
AuÃerdem reparieren sie dort auch sÃ¤mtliche Kletter-und Bergschuhe. Man kann sich sogar den Gummi der neuen Sohle aussuchen.

Den La Sportiva Ganda fand ich auch ziemlich schick. Allerdings ist der gleichmal 60-70 â¬ teurer und italienische Schuhe sind mir i.d.R. viel zu schmal.
Ansonsten wÃ¤re auch der Scarpa Mystic ziemlich interessant.

Das sind die einzigen Modelle, die eine nur leicht gebogene Sohle haben. Das war mir sehr wichtig. AuÃerdem finde ich den GerÃ¶llschutz sehr sinnvoll. Der verhindert hoffentlich, dass sich durch Pedalkontakt irgendwann die Sohle oder NÃ¤hte lÃ¶sen. Das ist ja bei normalen Wanderstiefeln immer ein Problem.


----------



## Stompy (24. September 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit geeignetem Schuhwerk? Ich habe mir schon überlegt, leichte Trekking-Halbschuhe zu kaufen o.ä. nur stelle ich mir die Frage, wie das Stollenprofil auf Flatpedale ist. weil wenn da wo im Profil eine Lücke ist gerade ein Pin des Pedals sich befindet, hat der Pin keine Sinn. (hoffe hab mich gut genug ausgedrückt)
> 
> Hab auch schon Bikeschuhe gesehen, die wie Trekkingschuhe aussehen.
> 
> Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen




Das mit dem Stollenprofil ist kein Problem. Solange das Profil nicht zu extrem ist und die Flatpedale eine ordentliche Anzahl Pins haben. 
Ich verwende normale Trekking-Halbschuhe für die Flachpedale, das funktioniert sehr gut. 
Haben nicht ganz so viel Grip wie die 5-10, aber die Kombination aus Belüftung und Wasserschutz ist viel besser. 

Fürs Hochgebirge würde ich allerdings leichte, bewegliche Wanderstiefel empfehen. Der Knöchelschutz ist sehr praktisch. Mit den Halbschuhen muss man da immer aufpassen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Boreal Flyers zugelegt.
> 
> http://www.e-boreal.com/ing/comienzo.htm
> 
> ...



Nach längerer Probephase muss ich berichten, dass der Schuh leider nicht fürs Biken geeignet ist. Die Sohle ist einfach zu dünn und nicht steif genug. Vibrationen werden nicht gedämpft und bei harten Antritten oder Schlägen krampft schonmal der Fuß.

Ansonsten aber ein super Schuh.

@frorider

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich der Ganda bei agressiverer Fahrweise verhält bzgl. Sohlenflex und Dämpfung.
Tourenfreeriden auf langsamen technischen Trails mit ordentlich Hub gingen mit dem Boreal auch. Reicht mir aber nicht.
Wie fällt der Schuh denn aus. Eher klein und schmal, wie für Italiener typisch?


----------

